# North American fish!!!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow!






For years I've wondered how hard it would be to keep native American fish. I guess the first issue is temperature. The coloration may not be as intense as on these videos all the time but I personally like behavior way more than color.

We cannot deny that what we just saw was hardscaping at its best. Unadulterated.

Wow!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic fish. I wonder what the red ones are? Perhaps dace?

*edit* they are tennessee shiners (Notropis leuciodus).

It is really too bad there isn't a market for local NA fish some of them are really fascinating.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

really cool video I shared it on facebook.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

A lot of people keep native fish tanks. You can get a lot of information on the NANFA site.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This is the largest commercial source I know of. http://www.zimmermansfish.com/Price.html

Of course, you can always get a fishing license and find some yourself.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah, wonderful link!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

B.T. Darters, Jonah's Aquarium


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the Florida Flagfish.


----------

